# Albino Duck?



## miller-black (Jan 23, 2012)

Assuming this is an albino Woodie??


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jan 23, 2012)

Man thats pretty, it looks like a woody that has been swimming in bleach lol. It would make a cool mount...


----------



## backwoods special (Jan 23, 2012)

Sweet I'd hang that on the wall


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Jan 23, 2012)

thats awesome. Never seen that before. But yea thats what it looks like to me


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 23, 2012)

Leucistic!                       http://birding.about.com/od/identifyingbirds/a/leucism.htm


----------



## miller-black (Jan 23, 2012)

Good call Shakey Gizzard.  Thats awesome. Never even heard of that but I think that is what it is.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 23, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Leucistic!


This.


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 23, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Leucistic!                       http://birding.about.com/od/identifyingbirds/a/leucism.htm



Nah...just really, really, REALLY old:ke:


----------



## ericflowers (Jan 23, 2012)

Man that's sweet


----------



## wray912 (Jan 23, 2012)

looks almost like he was spray painted would be an awesome mount congrats


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 23, 2012)

That is a nice looking woodie def a mounter.


----------



## wareagle2 (Jan 23, 2012)

you'd better mount that


----------



## bbducks (Jan 23, 2012)

That is a silver woodduck. I'm telling u that is a pricy bird to buy. There about $600 a pair. People keep them domesticly. Nice kill


----------



## tashwoo (Jan 23, 2012)

bbducks said:


> That is a silver woodduck. I'm telling u that is a pricy bird to buy. There about $600 a pair. People keep them domesticly. Nice kill



x2 google image it. cool looking ducks. mounter for sure


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 24, 2012)

wow that is cool look at this website have even more weird wood ducks

http://stanritar.tripod.com/wood-duck.html


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2012)

I hav eseen pics of them but never shot one or saw one in the wild.  Definite wall hanger.


----------



## trophyslayer (Jan 24, 2012)

ghost duck... that joker will haunt you now!


----------



## moondogg (Jan 24, 2012)

man that is awesome    .... congrats


----------



## bbducks (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a few different kind of mutation woodducks there is,apricot, silver, and white. I would hang it for sure. On a log standing to really show it off


----------



## Moondawg (Jan 24, 2012)

That bird is off the hook!


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, that is cool.


----------



## 4Scott4 (Jan 24, 2012)

i love it! one of the best looking ducks i've ever seen!


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome duck congrats!!!


----------



## Skyjacker (Jan 24, 2012)

Cool bird. Can anyone answer whether or not they breed in the wild or are they a farmed raised version?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 24, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Leucistic!                       http://birding.about.com/od/identifyingbirds/a/leucism.htm



That is good info. Thanks

That is a rare color. I would mount it.


----------



## florida boy (Jan 25, 2012)

that is awesome. I shot a bird down a few years ago in the river and lost it . It looked similar to that one . when me and my buddy explained it to other people they just looked at us like we were crazy...... but no bird....no proof


----------

